# John Browne Flux Conduct scales and modes.



## Juan_sa (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello,

What type of scales, modes, chords does John Browne use during the song "Actions speak louder than words" in his project "Flux Conduct"?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TE2tnEbVfiM
42:26 to 47:50

Thanks!


----------



## Alfrer (Jan 1, 2016)

I guess harmonic minor and its diatonic chords, like most of the djent stuff.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 1, 2016)

Browne is a member on here. (Maybe if someone could point him in the direction of this thread.)

But like Alfrer said, it's just the same scales that most of the djent bands use. (Browne uses pretty much the same stuff in Monuments.) Harmonic minor, maybe some minor, diatonic chords, etc. Oh, and understand intervallic relationships and how to generate harmonies. 

Even though it is complex music, don't overthink it.


----------



## ACrappyPig (Jan 2, 2016)

It's all natural minor to my ear. If I get a chance in the morning I'll tab out some sections and explain some of the intervallic relationships and how exactly this stuff fits into the scale and why it flows well.


----------

